# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Problme installation oracle apex 21.2 sur12c

## Fatma.h

Bonsoir,s'ils vous plat de l'aide.
Je n'arrive pas  installer oracle apex. Voici ce que sa donne aprs avoir lanc @apexins.sql :




> C:\Apex_dev\apex>set path=C:\app\Haroun\product\12.1.0\dbhome_1\BIN
> 
> C:\Apex_dev\apex>sqlplus /nolog
> 
> SQL*Plus: Release 12.1.0.2.0 Production on Dim. Mai 8 17:09:56 2022
> 
> Copyright (c) 1982, 2014, Oracle.  All rights reserved.
> 
> SQL> conn / as sysdba
> ...

----------


## Ikebukuro

O est l'erreur fatale ? 
Je lis "Procdure PL/SQL termine avec succs.", "Installation completed." donc a priori c'est ok, non?

Si non, on te dit o chercher d'ventuelles erreurs mais cela ne veut pas dire qu'il y en a : "Log files for each container can be found in:apexins_cdb*.log".

----------

